
Is it Pokémon or big data technology? - RainforestCx
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kckcq_uv8dk9-W5rIdtqRwCHN4Uh209ELPUjTEZJDxc/viewform
======
joeframbach
I have a living pokedex in Y (718 in PC, one of each). I thought I knew my
pokemon. This one is called Avalugg, not Crebase.
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1puw4bgdtw3hyye/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1puw4bgdtw3hyye/Screenshot%202014-05-01%2018.14.46.png)

Using the americanized Japanese names is not right. Either use the native
Japanese names in the correct alphabet, or use the English translated names.

~~~
slavik81
Romanized would be a better description than americanized. Rōmaji is not just
about America.

~~~
joeframbach
Sorry I did not know any of this terminology.

------
mmanfrin
Having grown up with pokemon and being a tech worker, I am a little appalled
at how many of these I got wrong.

~~~
lucb1e
Ditto. I still got all the gen one Pokémon, but the rest was a failure.

~~~
dyselon
Ditto is one I recognize. That one is definitely a Pokemon.

~~~
lucb1e
Ha! Glad someone saw my pun ;-)

------
burke
> hadoop is a big data system for counting words

~~~
andrewguenther
I have to admit, this made me laugh out loud. For those who don't know, the
word counting example is the "Hello, World" of Map/Reduce.

------
guiomie
"Tokutek claim to improve MongoDB performance 20x. Unclear if this also mean
lose 20x as many documents." ... ahaha .

Can anyone elaborate why he said so?

~~~
StavrosK
My experience with MongoDB (granted, this was five years ago) was with it
losing half my dataset for no particular reason, so I can certainly relate
with the quote (and found it very funny).

------
Rangi42
The first one, "Crebase", turned out to be a Pokemon, but that's its Japanese
name (クレベース); it's Avalugg in English, which sounds a lot less like actual
technologies like Couchbase or Graphbase.

------
waterhouse
Similarly, "Startup or Pokemon?":

[http://evilbrainjono.net/pages/startup-or-
pokemon.py](http://evilbrainjono.net/pages/startup-or-pokemon.py)

Which appears to have been submitted thrice in the past:
[http://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/startup%20or...](http://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/startup%20or%20pokemon)

------
hardwaresofton
I really hope this is a precursor for a big-data type breakdown post of how
people responded to this survey. Would make for a great follow up

------
deadghost
I thought about naming a project rapidash before realizing what I've done.

------
advm
I was kind of hoping to see Flareon[1,2] included, even if it is not #bigdata
per se.

[1] [http://www.solarflare.com/Flareon-Server-
Adapters](http://www.solarflare.com/Flareon-Server-Adapters)

[2]
[http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Flareon](http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Flareon)

------
ChrisGaudreau
I got 2 wrong.

Disclaimer: I created the (currently) most popular browser-based Pokemon fan
game. So it's pretty sad.

~~~
panarky
> I bring shame upon famiry.

Just because it's a meme doesn't make it right.

~~~
angersock
Eh, still chuckled.

Consider the accent affected by #BigDataBorat...

------
RodrigoAyala
"Hadoop is distributed system for counting words"??? Really?

Yeah, indeed it's funny (because I know about Hadoop), but for someone that's
learning with this, it could be taken as a serious statement.

~~~
masklinn
The final page says that if you got them all right you should apply to Big
Data Borat Labs. If you're learning from this, you're an idiot (or a genius,
the line is thin).

------
Frozenlock
We all know that only the first 150 (151?) pokémons are the true pokémons.

------
ipsin
I was expecting a summary of right/wrong at the end!

~~~
masklinn
There's global stats, though they may well be fake:
[https://twitter.com/BigDataBorat/status/457657512011898880](https://twitter.com/BigDataBorat/status/457657512011898880)

Summary "Tokutek is database most likely confuse as Pokémon"

------
danbruc
Company names, product names, code names...they are neither more nor less
strange or meaningless in #bigdata than anywhere else.

------
pimlottc
I was waiting for a trick question of a real bigdata project named after a
pokemon character.

------
bookface
What's with the hashtag?

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe they are implying that "big data" is trendy at the moment? As far as
I've seen on HN over the last year or so, lots of people are talking about
what is and what is not big data.

Or the company who made the post uses #bigdata on twitter. In case you missed
the "if you got 100% send us your resume" on the last page.

------
gaurav_godhwani
Pure Fun to play :D

